# Skin covered book



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

Okay this is my first how to so be kind....

Some supplies that you will need:

Binder (or what ever else that you want to skin)
Cotton balls
Paint and or stain
Brushes
Latex
Clear nail polish or clear epoxy











Once you have gathered up all of your supplies take some cotton balls and start to unroll them. How many you need depends upon how big your project is. It is better to unroll to many than not enough. It gets kind of hard to unroll cotton balls with wet latex on your fingers...you'll see.











Now that you have your cotton strips laid out and ready you can start dipping them in latex one at a time. Lay the strip in the latex making sure that the latex soaks in then pull the cotton out. Let the excess latex drain back in your container then place the soaked cotton onto the binder. When it is placed on the binder slightly spread it out with your fingers. Do not over stretch the cotton or you will have blank spaces on your binder. When wet it looks like you've got good coverage but after it dries...well you'll see.












To make good looking skin you will need to bunch up bits of the soaked cotton with your finger tips this will make pits and valleys across the surface that will add depth to your sick masterpiece.










Okay now just let it sit and dry. If you put a fan blowing on it it dries very fast. well not very fast but if you do this in the morning you should be ready to paint that night.

Once dry start painting. I use stain on it first. I brush it on let it set for a few seconds and then dab it of with a rag. Then I take a darker shade of acrylic paint and kind of dry brush areas then follow up with a light dry brush of a lighter color over the entire thing. 










For blood I mix blue and red paint and paint some of the valleys with a fine brush to get detail. After it dries if you want a wet look cover the blood with the clear nail polish or clear epoxy.











You can do this technique to just about anything. one thing that i would like to add is to finish the inside covers of the book you can take felt or fabric and hot glue it so that the binder cover does not show.Also if you put baby powder on the latex that drips onto the inside cover it will keep the binder from sticking together when you close it.

Hopes this helps.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Man that looks sick! What a great job you did. It looks so very real.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes, thanks for sharing. It looks very authentic! Great tips and pics. I'm sure many will take your advice.


----------



## lollirot (Aug 11, 2007)

Holy sod! That's freakin' awesome! Definetely will try it out now


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

thank you so much for sharing! That looks totally cool and creepy, I LOVE it.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Great How-to !!! I'm gonna give it a try!


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Very neat idea for a book. How-to I thought was well explained. Great job.


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

where do you buy latex that size and is it expensive. I think I found my first 2008 project!! Thanks!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

A gallon on ebay is about $35


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh man, my imagination is going wild with this idea. A whole wall of this! Maybe throw in a few bones here and there.....


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

It doesn't take much at all. You can do many,many,many books with a gallon. 

Cementex sells out of date latex fairly cheap.


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

So how can you use latex to make a table cloth? I am useing 3 tables in my haunt this year and need to make some creepy looking table cloths. any help?


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

At $3.00 from Oriental trading, I bought several for long term use. It's the stuff you put on the table cloth that count


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

those are cool for indoors but i need some hardcore ones for outdoors


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

CrazyLabTennessee said:


> those are cool for indoors but i need some hardcore ones for outdoors




Just a quick thought but you might be able to get some cheap drop cloth(plastic) and put the latex down a little at a time. You could try bunching up small sections for your taddered skin effect. Let dry and then stain and paint.

You could even add random body parts like eyes, teeth, ears etc.


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

Well i have 3 tables 
Table 1 is gonna have 2 standing props (dr Death and Dr droom) and on the table is gonna be a torso and chainsaw and under the table a Strobe and Legs (that go to the body) 

Table 2 is gonna have Heads up harry and on the table will be a body in a body bag with the mans head shakeing and of coarse the strobe at the bottom on the table

Table 3 is gonna have Dr Shivers and Donna the dead and the table is gonna have a plasma ball and Disk and other stuff (not sure yet) and under a strobe light. 

So with all that table im not sure latex is the way to go here but the plastic looks to cheap for the outdoor use.


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

plastic would be perfect for outdoor use. They have thicker ones. It sounds like you don't need skin covered tables but more like intestines and blood. Party city has many colors of plastic table cloths that would be weather resistant.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

First - my apologies for contributing to hi-jacking this thread. The book is great and I plan to give it a try.



CrazyLabTennessee said:


> those are cool for indoors but i need some hardcore ones for outdoors


I use plastic outside every year. This year I added the blood drip over 4mil black plastic from HD, then used 3M adhesive spray to attach the blood drip TC to the 4 Mil. The table is rectangular, so I wrapped the end around and tacked to the side, unseen.

I you are concerned about more severe weather where you are, HD also maks some 3 or 4 mil clear plastic that you could use over the top of the blood drip cloth. JAT


Note: We get VERY strong winds here at least once each H'ween season. The addition of a partial roof this year caused a wind vortex directly infront of the "lab table" that subjected that area to a lot of turmoil. The blood drip TC did pull away from the 4 mil and flapped a lot, but no rips.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

your first how to?! this was great AND disgusting...great job!


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

wow that room is really cool . and yes sorry for stoping the book thread. The book is really really cool.


----------



## Coffin Kathy (Jun 28, 2008)

Great Job I really like the effect you did. I'll give it a big 10 for the job well done but to make it a 12 I would give it a touch down both sides of the spine of the folder. Seeing that usable skin is not that big on a human I would have added Stiches to where it folds on the front and rear covers. The stiches would show it in three sections and a little erie effect.
I do love your shading effect great job


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

Coffin Kathy said:


> Great Job I really like the effect you did. I'll give it a big 10 for the job well done but to make it a 12 I would give it a touch down both sides of the spine of the folder. Seeing that usable skin is not that big on a human I would have added Stiches to where it folds on the front and rear covers. The stiches would show it in three sections and a little erie effect.
> I do love your shading effect great job



That is a great idea!!! How about each section of skin have different texture and color. When I get caught up with some unfinished projects that is what I will do. If anyone does it before me please post pics....once again that is a great idea.


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

I LOVE this idea! I make spell books occasionally and the covers would look good made this way.
Is ebay the only place to get the latex or would home improvement stores carry it?


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh for shame Potpourri, you know you can get LATEX from your friendly neighborhood bodybagger!

In quanities of 8 oz 16 oz 32 oz and for those larger prop making duties one gallon size,


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

I will say this......I have used latex from bodybag's, im well over the gallon mark from them in the past few months. Good stuff! 
I use it for prop building and make-up is better than what I used last year. Good Stuff!


----------



## Phantom On A Budget (Jul 7, 2008)

That is gruesomely AWESOME. Well done!


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

Scare Shack said:


> I will say this......I have used latex from bodybag's, im well over the gallon mark from them in the past few months. Good stuff!
> I use it for prop building and make-up is better than what I used last year. Good Stuff!


Thanks! I sent him a message..I cant find it on his site.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Thats because I hide all the GOOD stuff!


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

bodybagging said:


> Thats because I hide all the GOOD stuff!


 Yes....But it wasnt too hard to get it out of ya.... Check your email-you have an order.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

WOW just checked out your Myspace, Phenomenal babies!


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

Why thank you! They are another passion of mine. A few years ago I did a set of triplets that were to be used in someones haunt....If that rings a bell to anyone here Id like to know! I cant remember the ladys name that purchased them.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Evil, your latex is on the way!


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank You! I cant wait to give this stuff a try


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for this great idea... I had to give it a try (I love this forum). I used a small hard cover book. I am going to rework the front a little bit, I'm not completely pleased with the skin effect. And I want to put a couple more clear coats on the eye. But here's my version of a skin covered book.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

very nice!


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

that is FANTASTIC!! Try a clear two part opoxy just sques out a little bit and it makes a great wet effect. Once again that looks great.


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow! That looks really good! I was thinking about an eye or two in mine..Ive got a box of doll eyes laying around here somewhere...

Hey Bodybagging-I got my latex today! The people at the post office probably thought I got a box of money-I was so excited and gave a little "WOOT"! when I saw it had arrived. Thank you so much for the lightning fast shipping


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

Okay this is something I did last week. I also mod XBOX's and this is something i wanted to play around with. What do you think? I'm putting green LED's in the eyes.


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm about out of latex. I thought that I would support board members so Bodybaggin how much do you charge..1 gal. and 5 gal?


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Heya Voodoo! one gallon 35 plus 12 shipping 5 gallons are 149.00 plus 25 shipping

and BTW the Xbox looks GREAT! I had actually consider making computer covers and Cell phone covers But, way to many different styles.


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

I did a book too-hope its decent enough.


----------



## doutcha (Oct 19, 2007)

wow awesome u did a great job! fantastic


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks good. I love the eye lashes. Very nice.


----------



## Lonely Grave Walker (Aug 13, 2008)

Love it!!! I am so making one for myself!!!!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

voodoo willy,
I am very impressed. You have given me some great ideas. Thanks for the step-by-step instructions and photos. Very cool and very scary!


----------



## Dahlia (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome! It looks like a necronomacon. Would I need to wear a mask when making this?


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

Very well done! Very creepy! I think i can use a skin book for the wedding portion of my haunt.


----------



## Coffin Kathy (Jun 28, 2008)

*New spell book cover really sick*

My best friend made a suggestion for your book that would really scare people out of their skin. Make another book but just before the last coat add only 1 or 2 fake cool tattoos then put on final coat so it looks old not fresh. She says that will make people think and send chills up their spines, yes Rachel is sick twisted like me . Best to use ladies tattoos so the ladies wont hang around too long. 
Im going to try it with Rachels help I'll post pictures when done ii can only hope my book is as good as yours is, but the tattoo effect should atleast show up.


Coffin Kathy
Sick Rachel


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

That sounds fantastic. Please post pics. I want to try the differnt skin sewn together and your idea. People already thinks it's real, adding that element will realy send it over the edge.


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

I want to thank you, also, VDW... I have used your skin ideas to make skin too (not just the book). I plan make a dismembered prop and will use the "skin" for it, and I've thought of a few other uses. I don't think I would have attempted any of it without your wonderful instructions. Thanks for taking the time to share with all of us.


----------



## blackcat666 (Aug 8, 2008)

So cool, I made a binder and note book for my daughter for school  they turned out ok for a first attempt. Although I used mod podge instead of latex (it's what we had on hand) She can't wait for school tomorrow now! THANKS!!


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm glad you liked it..but please everybody post pics. I love to see everyones different takes on things.

I have already gotten a few great ideas from other people on ways to use this technique.

Mod podge...how did it turn out? I've never used it on anything. I see it in the store all the time but realy dont know what it is.


----------



## blackcat666 (Aug 8, 2008)

It turned out pretty good. Regular matte Mod podge is thicker but the gloss mod podge is a bit thinner, that's what I used. I use Mod Podge on alot of projects it works great, but I'm sure it used up alot more Mod Podge and took way longer to dry, then it would using latex. 
We are working on a box now.

I'll take some pics(of the nooks) tomorrow and post them. 

My daughter saw the one Evilpotpourri did a few weeks ago and fell in love so I had hunt down the tutorial to make one for her. I did the notebook first just a .05 cheapy from walmart and she loved it so I made her a matching binder too (with one of the doll eyes I had left over from a cyclops I did not too long ago) The notebook is still really flexable and the Mod Podge should be sturdy enough for the everyday schooling use. 

When I first saw the book Evilpotpourri did I thought it was like some stretched skin faces I had been making but after I found the tutorial I found out it was a TOTALLY different technique.


----------



## lonegunga1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh this is awesome! I'm going to be making some "fingers" - the horn-like appendages on a creature called the Nullianac, from the book "Imajica" - and could NOT figure out how to make them look real. This is perfect!!


----------



## blackcat666 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok I finally got the pic here ya go


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks fantastic!!!!


----------



## blackcat666 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks the kids at school think they're gross so now she's not sure if she wants to keep using them....she's in a new school this year trying to fit in and all. lol


----------



## earthenwitch (Oct 20, 2007)

This is so freaking awesome I can't wait to try this out. Have you ever tried to put lettering on it? Would you just use black paint? Thanks for the great how-to


----------



## blt (Aug 30, 2008)

makes me want to puke, awesome job =D


----------



## UknowMyname (Sep 19, 2008)

ok no one else seems to have asked this yet but im so intrigued...

is this usable on actual skin? like on a person?

i use latex on one of my actors to make him into a zombie but i love your look so much better than what we've been able to come up with.

if not then have any suggestions on wat i can use to make this effect on him?

unbelievably awesome. great post!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those books make me think of hocus pocus. the spell book with the eye. who wouldn't want one of them, great jobs everyone, they turned out gruesome


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

That's an awesome effect with endless possibilities, once you had mastered the technique and lends itself well to experimentation to achieve different effects. It wouldn't be too difficult to make up some prosthetics using this technique and attach them with spirit gum to achieve a great look. The early master of Horror movie make up, Jack Pierce, used a technique similar to this, building up layers of cotton and latex.

Just wanted to ask Willy..in your tutorial, you specify "stain". Which is the best kind to use?


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

*I don't know much about Latex on the Human body*, but I don't think it heats so much as it dries that it would burn ... best do a sample application on a small area on an arm or leg first. 

Also, it might irritate the skin for some, or everyone, and it would act like a sealant to prevent air from reaching the skin so I don't think you could leave it on for an extended period of time. 

But your point, cotton forms, then latex application over it should be ok as long as enough latex reaches the skin to attach.

When I've used it to make props, it doesn't burn my skin and its not that difficult to remove ... in small amounts.


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

The amount of soaked cotton and latex that it took to make the book, I think would not be good for your application. Main reason for this is drying time.

The prosthetic idea could work...do the technique on a board, when it is dry make a plaster mold of it. When the plaster sets remove board and powder the mold with talcum powder and then pour in your latex. Let the latex sit for a while then pour the rest back in the container and wait for the casting to dry. Might work.

I have used latex, cornflakes, and oatmeal with great effect as zombie flesh, it gives great texture.


----------



## UknowMyname (Sep 19, 2008)

ya i was thinking more of like a prosthetic kinda thing since it actually uses stain and paint. 

i just loved the effect so much that i wanted to use it.

thanks for the great idea tho. im anxious to go try it out now 

once again, awesome job!


----------



## UknowMyname (Sep 19, 2008)

sorry one more question for Voodoo willy... 

Baron asked wat kind of stain you used. looked like you used minwax in your first picture but i was just curious wat color?

and also wat color of acrylic paint are you using? 

thanks for any help


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

I totally missed Baron's question...minwax is what I used water not gel and I believe American oak was the color...I'll have to check and make sure. I didn't let it set to long before wiping it off maybe 10 seconds or so. 

The acrylic colors ...I used a dark brown...I believe burnt umber and I used a very light tan.I dry brushed these colors and for blood , now I like mixing a lipstick red with a little blue to get a dark coagulated look.

Hopes this helps.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

This is great. I built a necronomicon using a rolled up duct tape trick I found somewhere online. But this far suceeds that. I think I might have to rebuild. Could really add some dimension to the mouth with this.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

voodoo willy said:


> I totally missed Baron's question...minwax is what I used water not gel and I believe American oak was the color...I'll have to check and make sure. I didn't let it set to long before wiping it off maybe 10 seconds or so.
> 
> The acrylic colors ...I used a dark brown...I believe burnt umber and I used a very light tan.I dry brushed these colors and for blood , now I like mixing a lipstick red with a little blue to get a dark coagulated look.
> 
> Hopes this helps.


That's great..thanks Willy.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Ooo! now I'm a werewolf..

Mother always said me palms would go hairy if I didn't stop....


----------



## UknowMyname (Sep 19, 2008)

awesome. thanks so much for all the help willy. im gonna work on my prosthetics this weekend n hopefully post some pictures shortly after.

thanks again!


----------



## SilentRequiem (Dec 19, 2008)

gruesomely awsome. its on my list of rainy day projects as of now^^


----------



## Zombie_Maiden (Sep 12, 2008)

wow im working on a necronomicon with a face on the cover thanks for showing how to do it


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is my cheap necronimcan:










This one took a night to put together. There is a video on youtube for this: 




I want to recreate this using the technique in this thread, just thought I would share a quick and dirty approach.


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Willy, only one of the pics are showing? It says photobucket has deleted them. Could you "refresh" the pics please? The one pic that does show is the finished product, and man it looks AWESOME!


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Just another method... here are my spell books and how to make them..

Spell Book


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kammo, that is amazing. it does look just like the book off of hocus pocus


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Kammo VERY cool book ... and all the ideas on our site are pretty cool! Great Job.

My only suggestion - you ask for them on your site - is that you use LED string lights wherever you can. The glass lights tend to burn out. Replacing them in your sealed signs has got to be a killer job. The cost of the new LEDs is higher, but besides less hassle in the long run, they use a fraction of the elecricity and they last longer than I will.


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

That is a great idea... though changing out the bulbs isnt a problem really that is a much better idea.
I have used 2 of the same signs for 5 years in a row now and havnt had to change any bulbs out because I used the lights that dont break the circut if it gos out. 
But you are right about the L.E.D. lights not using as much power.. I think this christmas I will be getting stocked up on the L.E.D.s


Also thanks for the props on the site guys... I will be adding some new stuff here soon, tis the season ya know...

Thanks agian..


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

Last year I took VoodooWillys idea a step furthur and after making several skin covered books I started making trinket boxes. I think you could propbably cover most anything with his method! I started using taxidermy eyes for my books from VanDykes....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those are very cool. so small but realy turned out


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh noooooo what happened to the pics?


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

Is it bad that I read this tutorial and then instantly went to find my bottle of liquid latex? I hope not.

Hope mine turns out as good as yours looks!


----------



## raven1962 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just a few good pics left... Great tutorial! Already know what I'm going to do with the idea...


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i used willys tut a while ago. what i learned was that one your book is in the sun for any amount of time it will never not be sticky again. i tried corn starch to fix it but no luck.


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

This looks like a really fun project!! I went to local stores but no one carries the latex.. Does anyone know of a good source? I am sure there is some on Ebay, but never had used it before I would sure like a recommendation!! And tips on useing it also! Please ...


----------



## raven1962 (Aug 9, 2010)

MumBO jUMbo said:


> This looks like a really fun project!! I went to local stores but no one carries the latex.. Does anyone know of a good source? I am sure there is some on Ebay, but never had used it before I would sure like a recommendation!! And tips on useing it also! Please ...


Not sure if it's this thread or something else I read, that for non-appliance use (not attached to living things), there's a liquid latex carpet adhesive. I belive it said WalMart hardware section, but might try Lowe's, Home Depot, etc.


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

also a little easier for application purposes you can use toilet paper and or paper towels in place of the cotton balls.... just tear pieces off and "paint them on with the latex. Also can use latex paint ( off white or light beige) instead of pure latex. much easier to find for some people. 
great Idea btw....


----------

